# White face cockatiels Male or female ?



## Kearin stiff (Jul 2, 2021)

Can someone tell me the sex of these two cockatiels and what colour would you call them. I think one is a white faced lied and the other is a cinnamon white face unsure of sex?


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

So the closer one to the camera might be a whiteface cinnamon split to pied and I don’t know the sex but the other one is a Whiteface cinnamon male?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

The one on the right is a female whiteface. I have one like her.


----------



## Kearin stiff (Jul 2, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> The one on the right is a female whiteface. I have one like her.





Robert Seale said:


> The one on the right is a female whiteface. I have one like her.


So do you think the one on our left is a male and the one on the right is female . That's what I thought I brought them as a pair but the young female sits on top of the pied have you seen this before it made me question it's sex.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Birds ( Tiels ) can do some weird things but I'd still be 95% sure that one on the right is a female and the other LOOKS like the male.


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Luka the tiel said:


> So the closer one to the camera might be a whiteface cinnamon split to pied and I don’t know the sex but the other one is a Whiteface cinnamon male?


I agree, if the bird is under a year (back right) and so many say " I had one like that, BUT in white face you can not be sure in pieds/ split pieds/ even PEARLS. I have a beautiful White face DNA'd MALE pearl. only the normal splits of these can indicate (even after sometimes 1 yr. IME


----------



## Kearin stiff (Jul 2, 2021)

AOTA said:


> I agree, if the bird is under a year (back right) and so many say " I had one like that, BUT in white face you can not be sure in pieds/ split pieds/ even PEARLS. I have a beautiful White face DNA'd MALE pearl. only the normal splits of these can indicate (even after sometimes 1 yr. IME


What makes use think it's a young male? From it's behaviour I think it could be I think the bird is under 6 months which makes it even harder to tell.


----------



## Kearin stiff (Jul 2, 2021)

Kearin stiff said:


> What makes use think it's a young male? From it's behaviour I think it could be I think the bird is under 6 months which makes it even harder to tell.


The mother was a white face cinnamon and father a white face gray, throwing white face split to pied and cinnamon white face if that helps.


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Kearin stiff said:


> What makes use think it's a young male? From it's behaviour I think it could be I think the bird is under 6 months which makes it even harder to tell.


from many many babies, (looking around the cere coverts......., behaviors are a plus,...but I dna, and get surprised every once in awhile..... I have a Female golden cinnamon female was young I thought was male....she could do the "wolf call whistle" very young.....she also lays eggs now. lol. with all the different mutations....and mutations from those.... and whiteface pearly pieds/pearl.....ya can't be sure till mask grows out. or older. if its your pet..... most don't care. BOTH GREAT!. NICE birds!


----------

